# hunt pictures



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Lets see some pictures of your best hunt or favorite hunt from this past season. I would say for me its a toss up between a day me and my brother shot our 14 ducks and 2 geese or the day we shot 4 snows and I got my blue.


----------



## Yote238 (Jan 19, 2014)

Grats on the hunts. Looks like you did a good job.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's a few from this season.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I also would like to post a few from this season..


----------



## Antlers&Fish (Nov 21, 2013)

Very impressive guys! I have only been waterfowl hunting once and I shot a lot of shells with nothing to show for it. Anyways, do people really eat that many ducks and geese?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Antlers&Fish said:


> Anyways, do people really eat that many ducks and geese?


I wouldn't go there haha :smile: jk, i eat all the ducks/geese i kill. Well.........mostly
I think a lot of guys give there birds away. I've given a few of mine away, but recently my birds go straight into my buddy's smoker to turn them into jerky.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Antlers&Fish said:


> Very impressive guys! I have only been waterfowl hunting once and I shot a lot of shells with nothing to show for it. Anyways, do people really eat that many ducks and geese?


I eat every bird I shoot. I eat waterfowl every week from October to February and I kill a lot of birds. Do I hate gutting birds?? yes! but for me If I didn't eat what I kill I would just feel like a jackazz. Many ways will I eat these birds. I do a lot with my smoker and take a bunch to the guys on my job site. It makes a good mid morning snack...BUT! yes there are some guys out there that will throw every duck they kill in the garbage, and to those jokers I say "Lick'em"


----------



## Antlers&Fish (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry I didn't mean to go there....lol
I have had duck once and I wasn't much of a fan it. I guess it's all about how you cook it. Well that's what I have been told. That indeed is an impressive amount of ducks!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I prefer the ones that got away!!


----------



## bug doc (Apr 19, 2008)

Pretty places:









Not-so-pretty faces:









Good dogs:









Weird dogs:









Kids having fun:









If just doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

My dog did better then I did this year.




















































I think even this guy did better then I did this year.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's a few of my favorites from this year:
Grassing (phragging?) in my sneakboat:



My dog with my first double of the year:



My wife timed this photo perfectly on a pheasant hunt:



My first all-greenhead limit:



It was a great season!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Now wait, this is in the waterfowl section.... whats that pheasant picture doing in here hamerhonkers?;-)

Great pics by the way. Those are very nice!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Now wait, this is in the waterfowl section.... whats that pheasant picture doing in here hamerhonkers?;-)
> 
> Great pics by the way. Those are very nice!


Hey that wasn't me-O,-

I do remember a hunt this year that a pheasant or two might of died along with a goose or two


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

girlfriend first duck

my first band


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

A fun duck hunt in cold weather with my favorite dekes and a good friend.
R


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

rjefre said:


> A fun duck hunt in cold weather with my favorite dekes and a good friend.
> R


 geez, snobby, greenhead purist, fancy decoy user, next you will say you only use a 20 gauge. 8)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Lol, R... man if there are greenies to be gotten around here, YOU will be the first to find em. 8);-)


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I only use a 20 gauge.
R


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

hamernhonkers said:


> Hey that wasn't me-O,-


Oops... I didn't see that pumpgunner snuck his photos in right after yours. :sorry:


----------

